

How Teenagers Consume Media - absconditus
http://abcnews.go.com/images/Technology/ht_teenagers_090713.pdf

======
absconditus
"At the vanguard of this digital revolution are teenagers. While their habits
will obviously change (especially when they start employment), understanding
their mindset seems an excellent way of assessing how the media landscape will
evolve. To this end, we asked a 15 year old summer work intern, Matthew
Robson, to describe how he and his friends consume media. Without claiming
representation or statistical accuracy, his piece provides one of the clearest
and most thought provoking insights we have seen. So we published it."

